# Any recommendations for South Shore, MA?



## djroot2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a good trainer in MA on the South Shore for our 18 month old rescue. She was never really dog socialized but has been great with people. However, she recently decided it was fun to nip at the heels of my 5y/o niece that lives with us. She has also taken to mouthing at my hands when playing or when she wants to play which now ends playtime immediately.

Since my experience in training is pretty limited to the basics, I want to find someone that can help with this before she nips or bites someone too hard or someone that won't understand the behavior as not aggressive. For now I'm keeping her away from strangers just in case and making sure all interaction with the kids are supervised.


----------

